# APOPKA, Florida OIS attp Murder of a Police Officer



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Two narratives follow below please read both. Try not to get whip lash from shaking your head.
*From https://www.theroot.com:*

For black men throughout the country, getting pulled over by the police is one of our biggest fears-if not our greatest source of anxiety. But to be charged with attempting to murder a police officer after what should've been a routine stop is something none of us could ever foresee coming.

WESH-2 reports that at approximately 9:30 a.m. on June 29, Rocky Rudolph Jr. was pulled over by Seminole County Sheriff's Deputy Aaron Blais in Lake Mary, Fla., for an illegal window tint. Their interaction is initially jovial before everything goes left when Blais inquires about the scent of marijuana emanating from Rudolph's vehicle. Acutely aware of the tension that's infiltrated their light-hearted banter, Blais offers an ominous response: "There's no need to be nervous, man."

Blais then asks Rudolph to turn off his SUV, and that's when the situation spirals into chaos. After Blais radios in for backup, Rudolph pleads his case before Blais grabs at Rudolph's seatbelt, shoves a gun in his face, and demands Rudolph put his hands up-a complete overreaction, given the circumstances.

Rudolph is visibly frightened and almost on the brink of tears as the officer continues to demand that he put the SUV in park. That's when Rudolph pushes the gun away and speeds off, dragging Blais approximately 100 yards before attempting to escape on foot.

Rudolph was detained eight hours later and was taken to the hospital, where he was treated for a gunshot wound in his leg that he suffered during the incident. Seminole County Sheriff Dennis Lemma confirmed Blais fired into the vehicle prior to falling off of it.

"This was a very dangerous situation," Lemma said. "Our deputy could have been killed."

CNN reports that Rudolph is being charged with attempted first-degree murder of a law enforcement officer, aggravated battery on a law enforcement officer, and resisting an officer with violence. He is currently being held without bond in Seminole County Jail.

His court appearance is scheduled for 2 p.m. on Monday.

From: Fox news
APOPKA, Florida - A Florida man is facing a charge of attempted murder after body camera and dashcam video showed him dragging a sheriff's deputy with his car during a traffic stop.

Rocky Rudolph, 38, of Apopka, Florida, was pulled over by Seminole County Sheriff's Deputy Aaron Blais Saturday.

The body camera footage released by the Seminole County Sheriff's Office Sunday shows the deputy and the officer having a calm, friendly interaction in the first few minutes of the traffic stop after Blais tells Rudolph he pulled him over for having tinted windows. The two men even joke with each other about the suspect's unusual name.

But things turn sour when Blais asks Rudolph if he has any marijuana in the vehicle before telling him to turn off his vehicle.

Instead, Rudolph throws the car in drive as the deputy hangs out of the window screaming for the driver to stop.

Rudolph briefly stops and Blais points a gun at him ordering him to stop the car before Rudolph pulls off again toward a highway.

Dashcam video shows the deputy fall off of the vehicle as it speeds away.

The sheriff's office searched for Rudolph following the incident and he was taken into custody shortly before 4:30 p.m. Saturday, the department said.

Blais was treated for non-life-threatening injuries and released from the hospital Saturday, according to the Seminole County Sheriff's Office.

Rudolph is being held without bond in Seminole County Jail on charges of attempted first-degree murder of a law enforcement officer, aggravated battery on a law enforcement officer, and resisting an officer with violence, according to the county jail roster.

A court appearance for Rudolph is scheduled for 2 p.m. Monday.

CNN has not determined whether Rudolph currently has legal representation in this case.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

If this guy was white and hauling stinky weed around the narrative wouldn't have been as twistable.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

He needed some 147 grain dental work.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------

